# Download OS 9?



## debbieshuey (Mar 20, 2007)

I am currently using a G5, OS 10.3.9 and can't play my old Diablo computer game unless I have "classic mac" software installed. How do I go about this? Is there a free version for us folks who are running osX? Thanks for your help.

Diablo Debbie


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 20, 2007)

The option to install Classic should have been included in the discs that came with your G5.  Check your discs.


----------



## debbieshuey (Mar 20, 2007)

debbieshuey said:


> I am currently using a G5, OS 10.3.9 and can't play my old Diablo computer game unless I have "classic mac" software installed. How do I go about this? Is there a free version for us folks who are running osX? Thanks for your help.
> 
> Diablo Debbie




I am up and running my wonderful Diablo - thanks to NixGeek! Who knew I already had it on disk. You rock!


----------



## debbieshuey (Mar 20, 2007)

nixgeek said:


> The option to install Classic should have been included in the discs that came with your G5.  Check your discs.



Hey NixGeek! You rock! I'm not sure how I'm supposed to reply to your super speedy reply to my request for help so I'm trying both options.

Had the disks as you said and everything looks GREAT! Thank you so much! 

Gotto go kill badguys!

DD


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Mar 20, 2007)

http://www.blizzard.com/support/?id=mdt0387p

on that page is an OS X installer for Diablo 2, making your diablo 2 work properly in OS X.  sorted.


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 20, 2007)

LOL.  Thanks for the praise, debbieshuey.  I'm glad you were able to get it installed. 

You might want to give Burn's recommendation a try.  That way, you'll be running the game natively in OS X without the need for running it in Classic mode.


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Mar 20, 2007)

yeah classic is bleeurrgh!


----------



## debbieshuey (Mar 20, 2007)

Lt Major Burns said:


> http://www.blizzard.com/support/?id=mdt0387p
> 
> on that page is an OS X installer for Diablo 2, making your diablo 2 work properly in OS X.  sorted.



LOL - I don't have Diablo II - I wanted to see what my old Diablo I looked like. Man - computer games have sure come a looooooog way. Still, I'm enjoying killing the baddies this morning. Thanks Lt Major Burns for your suggestion.


----------



## ece2006 (Apr 17, 2008)

Full Secren Full Program  Mac Os 9  Vcd Player_ Res&#304;gter Code Help


----------

